# Got new toys..



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

And had to play with them.. I got my Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro lens and my studio strobe in today. Sooo...






I dig this lens..


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Nice pickup on the lens, which strobes did you wind up getting?


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> And had to play with them.. I got my Canon 100mm f/2.8 macro lens and my studio strobe in today. Sooo...
> 
> I dig this lens..


This picture is amazing. Very nice pics indeed, keep em comin'.


----------



## Firedawg (Nov 8, 2010)

Nice pics! Wish most of the online vendors did this instead of blurry ass pics of cigars to hide all the imperfections. That cain photo is so crisp!


----------



## Zfog (Oct 16, 2010)

Digging the photos, definately keep them coming!


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

I can smell those Paddys!!! Very nice photography! I need a new camera.. (and yes,I know photography is much more than good equipment..)


----------



## Hall25 (Dec 16, 2010)

Nice Work Bro!!! Looks good

JH


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Thanks all..

Rock31, I just got the Adorama house brand. Flashpoint 320m I think.. I really wanted to get some Alien Bee's again, but they were just out of my budget at this time.

It's amazing the DOF you have on a Macro lens when you shoot it wide open.



I'll def get more pics. I was in a hurry tonight cause I needed to start building a aquarium stand for my new 75 gallon tank. heh.


----------



## Cattani (Nov 22, 2010)

Wow! Crispy!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Ok.. Last one.. I'm having WAY to much fun lol..


----------



## 007 Cruiser (Nov 27, 2009)

Beautiful shots Ed.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

Adorama products are usually great! Nice pickup! I have 2 Bee800's. Have fun with them brother, do you have a flickr or other photo site?


----------



## Stoke and Smoke (Oct 1, 2010)

Those pictures are simply amazing! You have talent my friend!


----------



## rover3013 (Nov 17, 2010)

awesome shots, great camera, and nice smokes, missed the photo of you burning one, lol :smoke:


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Rock31 said:


> Adorama products are usually great! Nice pickup! I have 2 Bee800's. Have fun with them brother, do you have a flickr or other photo site?


I work at a data center, so I have my own server at work and just use it. I have a flickr account, but it's just got pictures of my dog on it.


----------



## MATADOR (Nov 12, 2010)

Those pictures are amazing quality


----------



## Breakaway500 (May 7, 2010)

OPUS! That I can almost taste!! Damn...


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Nice! What type of camera are you using? I recently ordered some Paul C. Buff receivers and a trigger for my 580EXII. I wanted to get some AB's but I figured it would just be better for now to deal with what I have before dropping some serious cash on studio equipment. Plus I like to pack light cause carrying heavy equipment around can be a pain.


----------



## Batista30 (Sep 13, 2010)

Nice pictures Ed! Time to upgrade my camera phone.....lol.


----------



## Rock31 (Sep 30, 2010)

I carry all my studio stuff is this awesome bag I picked up at Walmart for $29! Even has a "secret" compartment underneath to hold light stands, umbrellas, softboxes!

You will love the Alienbees if you ever decide to go that route. I went with them since 90% of the time they stay setup, rarely do I have to break them down and transport em.

I do have 2 430EX flashes as well which I use for parties and such if I am alone.


----------



## Citizen Zero (Nov 1, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> Ok.. Last one.. I'm having WAY to much fun lol..


Two thumbs way up. I nearly broke my screen trying to grab it. Talk about HD.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

I've had AB gear in the past, but was on a budget this time around. I'm using a Canon 40d and those were taken with the Canon 100mm f/2.8 (non L). I'm using the cheap $12 ebay triggers still. Though, they are giving me some issues now and had to go back to the pc sync cord. heh.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Today's picture is brought to you by the letter F.



I'm just going to keep my pictures in this one thread. Make it easier..


----------



## Coda79 (Dec 23, 2010)

Beautiful pictures, keep it up!


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

i had my gf take some macro pics for another thread on here. i love these types of pics.


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Great stuff...this inspires me to use my camera we bought this summer. It has a great macro lense and it's sitting in the cabinet along with 3 other cameras, 1 HD camera, and about half a dozen other Video and still cameras. Hobbies have me by the short hairs!


----------



## gibson_es (Jan 23, 2010)

this is a hobby i plan on getting into one day, when college is all done and over with.... nice pics you have taken there. good job.


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

Photography can be a $$$ hobby. The next few lenses I want are the Canon 24-70L and 70-200L NON-IS.. By that time, it should be time for me to upgrade to a Canon 7D. I've gotta send my 40d in to get the shutter button itself fixed.


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> Photography can be a $$$ hobby. The next few lenses I want are the Canon 24-70L and 70-200L NON-IS.. By that time, it should be time for me to upgrade to a Canon 7D. I've gotta send my 40d in to get the shutter button itself fixed.


Gotta agree it is a $$ hobby. Even one L series lens will run you over $1k. But thats only if you take that hobby seriously. Everyone that I know that owns the 7D says that its focusing system is insane!


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

That and I think the 7D has the microadjust. So no more sending camera/lens off for calibration. But yeah.. That lens combo I want is a insane price. That's not even talking about the couple of other primes I'd like to have.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

definitely cool pics


----------



## WilsonRoa (Dec 20, 2010)

Nocturnus said:


> That and I think the 7D has the microadjust. So no more sending camera/lens off for calibration. But yeah.. That lens combo I want is a insane price. That's not even talking about the couple of other primes I'd like to have.


This is why we all need to take turns winning the lottery. lol. The more I read, the more I see alot of Canon people on here.


----------



## tiger187126 (Jul 17, 2010)

it's a good thing i don't let the lady on here to see all this camera talk.

i don't need two hobbies in the house.


----------



## Lazzzzze (Dec 30, 2010)

You're making me jealous


----------



## EdATX (Dec 21, 2008)

This is for bigmanfromou and his girls 1st birthday coming up soon.


----------

